# Best RTA - Simplified by Your Votes



## naeem_za

This is something everyone wants to know. Can you guys please post your top RTA's (up to 5 types) in order of your ranking of them. *No reasons please. Let's keep it simple as all these types of threads tend to get messy*


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I like the Griffin and... the Ge... Theo.. I like the Griffin.

Havent met a dripper I didnt like though. Fell for dripping big time.


----------



## andro

griffin with top airflow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

1. Aromamizer Supreme
2. Griffin 22mm
3. UD Simba
4. Moradin
5. Crown


----------



## brotiform

1. Griffin 22
2. Griffin 25
3. Ijoy Tornado
4. Sigelei Moonshot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

Have the Tsunami Dripper and love that. The Crown tank is good for flavour and Ive heard good things about the Tornado which Ive ordered.

So my vote is the Tornado 

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## naeem_za

Thank you @Sprint. *Please let us maintain the format that @Sprint is using or the post will be deleted*


----------



## Spydro

1. Avocado 24
2. Avocado
3. Target 2
4. Gemini Sub Ohm
5. Cerabis


----------



## Nightwalker

Hereby is the final.
Griffin-rta 24 top airflow edition
Griffin-rta 24
Gemini
Griffin-rta with top airflow
Griffin-rta
Hope that hrlps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Goblin Mini V1 or 2
Moonshot
Billow v2
Gemini and or Griffin (without top air)
VCMT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker

method1 said:


> Goblin Mini V1 or 2
> Moonshot
> Billow v2
> Gemini (without top air)
> VCMT


It seems @method1 is not my friend tonight. Fine. I'll just vape DDD and think happy thoughts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Nightwalker said:


> It seems @method1 is not my friend tonight. Fine. I'll just vape DDD and think happy thoughts



Edited the list sightly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

GEM
Theorem

Avocado
Aromamizer

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig

method1 said:


> Goblin Mini V1 or 2
> Moonshot
> Billow v2
> Gemini and or Griffin (without top air)
> VCMT


What build do you use on your goblin mini 's ? I couldn't find a build that I liked on it.


----------



## MorneW

1. iJoy Tornado
2. Smok TF-RTA
3. Griffin 24
4. Smok TFV4 Mini with RBA


----------



## DrSirus-88

1.Aromamizer
2.Tornado
3.Moonshot
4.theorem
5.TFV4

I'm by no means the most experienced with regard to the above however that's how I would list what I have.


----------



## Nightwalker

I'm seeing alot of ppl that havnt kissed the Griffin. Shame. For shame

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cam

@Nightwalker you really wouldnt like my list then. i have a griffin, 2 actually one genuine one clone, and still they are not in my top 5. i dont feel my choice would be overly popular.
1) bellus... no joke cant get any other tank to match her for delivering full spectrum flavour.
2) avo.
3)serpent. even in spite of her drooling habit.
4) aromizer. 
5) ok made top 5... Griffin
saying that there are one or two new tanks i may acquire soon that may change my list. didnt include anything i do not own, as even if i have tried a few other atties that i think may well make my list with better acquaintance, i will withhold till i know them better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Griffin 22

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker

cam said:


> @Nightwalker you really wouldnt like my list then. i have a griffin, 2 actually one genuine one clone, and still they are not in my top 5. i dont feel my choice would be overly popular.
> 1) bellus... no joke cant get any other tank to match her for delivering full spectrum flavour.
> 2) avo.
> 3)serpent. even in spite of her drooling habit.
> 4) aromizer.
> 5) ok made top 5... Griffin
> saying that there are one or two new tanks i may acquire soon that may change my list. didnt include anything i do not own, as even if i have tried a few other atties that i think may well make my list with better acquaintance, i will withhold till i know them better.


Sad day for me. I don't know how she hurt you, but I own a few Griffins and they all love me long time


----------



## cam

honestly the griffin is a great tank. just prefer her with a certain type of juice.


----------



## Rob Fisher

1. Avocado (and tomorrow maybe the Avo 24)
2. Aromamizer Supreme
2. Gemini
3. Theorem
4. Billow
5. Moradin

But if I can add ceramic coiled tanks to the list then #1 Gemini #2 Target #3 Cerabis


----------



## Dubz

Griffin 25 with top airflow
Griffin 22 with top airflow
Smok TF-RTA G2
Ijoy Tornado
Sigelei Moonshot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naeem

1. Griffin 25mm with top air flow 
2. Griffin 22mm with top air flow 



Sent from my iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

I think this thread should have 2 catagories min regarding best RTA
1- Best Flavour RTA
2- Best cloud RTA

For me best RTA based on what i have or what i have tried.
Flavour -
1. Moonshot
2. Goblin mini
3. Vcmt 25mm
4. Aromamizer

Clouds-
1. Vcmt 25mm
2. Aromamizer
3. Moonshot
4. Goblin mini

I have tried more than 4 RTA but none are worth mentioning.

Update.....

1.Avocado 24
2. Serpent mini
3. Moonshot

With all these new RTA,s coming out at a rate of none there will have to be a monthly update hahaha...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

Bellus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagya

Billow V3
Griffin
Crius V3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

1. Avocado 22mm
2. VCMT 25mm
3. Billow V3 23mm
4. Aromamizer Supreme / Theorem
5. Serpent RTA / iJoy Tornado


----------



## skola

1. UD Goblin Mini
2. UD Bellus
3. Geekvape Griffin 22mm
4. OBS Crius
5. Billow V2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

1. Goblin Mini (v1 or v2)
2. Theorem
3. Aromamizer
4. TFV4


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Did a quad steel build in the Gemini, 9 wraps per coil 2mm ID and 28g 316L...

I now put the Gemini neck-on-neck with the Griffin. Just took a weird build to get it perfect. But holy crap it kicks like a mule now. GREAT flavour too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

1. Billow V3
2. Billow V3
3. Billow V3
4. Billow V3
5. Billow V3

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## naeem_za

Let's get more votes


----------



## Rob Fisher

1. Avocado 
2. Serpent Mini
3. Aromamizer Supreme


----------



## Salamander

1. Griffin
2. Serpent
3.TFV4 mini


----------



## Mike

1. Billow V3


----------



## Chris du Toit

1. Tornado
2. Crius
3. Good old Goblin Mini V1 even though that little fill screw drove everyone crazy 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

1. Theorem
2. Avocado 22 (24 arriving soon)

All previous RTA's I own have been retired since I got those 2, but honourable mention would go to the Billow V2.


----------



## MoneymanVape

Gemini
Serpent


----------



## bakersman

1. 2 Post aromamizer
2. Moonshot
3. Old faithful bellus


----------



## LeonRSA

1. Griffin 22mm
2. Aromamizer 
3. Uwell Crown
4. TFV4


----------



## theyettie

I've only had the billow V2 and the avo 24. 
For me the avo 24 is amazing.


----------



## Yagya

1. Griffin
2. Billow V3 
3. Crius

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen

1. Erlkonigin 
2. Avocado
3. Moonshot


----------



## naeem_za

Griffin 25
Avocado 24
Moradin
Gemini


----------



## Nailedit77

1. Moonshot
2. Mutation x mt


----------



## Nightwalker

Griffin-rta 22


----------



## Nightwalker

Griffin-rta 24


----------



## Mac75

1. Moonshot 22
2. Tornado 24
3. Avo 22 and theorem
4. Cubis with rba horizontal build


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissorhands

Aromamizer supreme


----------



## Afrivape Wholesalers

Griffin 25mm
Youde (UD) EZ
Avocado 24mm
Moradin
Youde (UD) Simba


----------



## Dane

Of the 5 owned I prefer them in this order:

1. Tornado nano
2. Avo 24
3. Tornado
4. Griffin 25
5. Zephyrus v1


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

